# PLEASE HELP: HRT, THE COMBI PILL AND FERTILITY. Septo optic dysplasia



## sweetchildofmine (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi There,
Im a new user here and would like some advice, knowledege about what im going through right now.If your a pharmacist please state if you are another member but have experience with this in part or full id still appreciate a reply. I was born with septo-optic dysplasia with the complications of underactive throid, growth hormone deficiency, estrogen deficiency and possible gonadatropin deficiency. I now also have osteopenia (through not having regular periods) and suspected carpal tunnel syndrome and as you imagine, my visions not great. However. i have been trying for my 2nd baby for 2 yrs. My oldest is 10 and i had a miscarriage 9 yrs ago. My endo Dr has said i have to go on the combined pill for hrt and that hes going to refer us to a fertility clinic. I have some questions. As i have so many deficiencies in hormones im worried this sudden jolt of hormones will send me crazy (i once tried this pill for a week and it sent me nutso...) how will i cope with this? Also does this pill make you gain weight? is there a chance i could concieve on this pill... if so, how. And if i will be getting periods (sounds daft but im kinda looking forward to having 'a cycle') should i be writing evertthing down, the day i start, stop etc and test for ovulation  etc etc. Key for me is to know if i am / will ovulate Hope you can help. Many Thanks for reading this xoxoxoxoxoxoxxooxxo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sweetchildofmine,

Welcome to FF  Have you had a look around the site yet? It's full of info and support for people who are trying to conceive. The intros board is a great place to start and introduce yourself. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Sorry I'm not familiar with your particular medical condition (endocrinology is not my specialist area; I work in Mental Health) The best placed person to advise you would be your medical consultant as they know your full history. In relation to the HRT then it can have quite an effect on emotion and mood and there would be a risk if you have reacted in this way before that it could happen again. Another side effect is weight gain (sometimes due to fluid retention) this can be controlled though by monitoring. It should regulate your cycle but I'm not sure that this would necessarily improve chances of conception  as that will depend on numerous other factors. Your doctor again is best placed to advise about monitoring etc.. but I don't think it would be an issue for you to try and track your cycle and use OPK if you wanted to.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## sweetchildofmine (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Maz,

Thank you for replying i will take a look at that link you sent me. I am really dreading starting this hrt, i think i need to speack with my Dr again... this might sound dramatic. but as i have very few hormones naturally when i have synthetic ones im a totally different person 

thank you again xxx


----------

